
A Dallas-born citizen has been detained by CBP for over three weeks - fzeroracer
https://www.dallasnews.com/news/immigration/2019/07/22/dallas-born-citizen-picked-border-patrol-detained-three-weeks
======
Pinckney
This happens constantly. Davino Watson was held by ICE for over three years.

[https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2017/08/01/540903038...](https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2017/08/01/540903038/u-s-citizen-held-by-immigration-for-3-years-denied-
compensation-by-appeals-court)

~~~
kortilla
Planes crash constantly by that argument as well. Anecdotes are not data. If
you’re going to make a claim about something “constantly” happening, provide
some stats.

~~~
devoply
One is too many. Constantly for something like this, kidnapping a citizen and
holding him without charges or due process is pretty much all the time... this
is what the troops supposedly die for, freedom.

~~~
GhostVII
One is too many, but one is also not constantly

~~~
olliej
See other comments: this happens regularly, and these victims are frequently
held for weeks at a time without access to attorneys or being charged. That is
a consistent pattern of violating the US constitution - it is not possible to
enforce immigration policy in the way some people want to without violating
the constitution.

~~~
Nerdfest
It's not possible to enforce immigration policy the way some other people want
without violating human rights.

~~~
olliej
Ugh wow my grammar there was an absolute train wreck

------
apo
> Francisco Galicia told his mother, who lives in Edinburg, that he was
> detained because he didn’t have his U.S. passport. But she said he did
> present CBP with his Texas ID.

By this standard, I suspect at least half the US population could be rounded
up and held unconstitutionally:

[https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/passports/after/p...](https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/passports/after/passport-
statistics.html)

The article doesn't give much to go on regarding details of th case. FWIW, the
idea that being born on US soil makes you a citizen (as plainly stated in the
14th amendment) appears to still be controversial:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birthright_citizenship_in_th...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birthright_citizenship_in_the_United_States)

~~~
jumelles
Even a passport isn't necessarily enough anymore:

"A US-born Marine veteran who served in Afghanistan had his US passport, a
REAL ID driver’s license, a military ID card, and his US Marine Corps dog tags
with him when he was arrested by police in Grand Rapids, Michigan, and turned
over to Immigration and Customs Enforcement, which held him for three days
before his lawyer demanded his release, according to the ACLU of Michigan."

[https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/hamedaleaziz/us-born-
ma...](https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/hamedaleaziz/us-born-marine-ice-
detained-passport)

------
kortilla
Tl;dr caught at a CBP checkpoint with an underage Mexican immigrant without
legal status. Presumed by CBP to also be Mexican immigrant and handed over to
ICE.

Seems we need an easier way to prove citizenship at CBP checkpoints. Being
expected to carry any ID in-country as a citizen is bullshit (I know that’s
common in other countries but that’s not ok).

~~~
cannonedhamster
The other person was another US citizen and they were in the United States and
stopped for being tan. After proof of citizenship was provided he still hasn't
been released. What about this story is okay with you? U.S. citizens shouldn't
be being stopped by customs away from the border, US citizens shouldn't be
detained without representation and denied civil liberties, US citizens
shouldn't be forced into signing deportation documents in order to get legal
representation or talk to their family. They definitely shouldn't continue to
be in custody for immigration after their legal documents have been provided.

~~~
kortilla
No, the other person was not a US citizen, which is what likely led to this
exploding.

>It was about 8 p.m. Marlon, who was born in Mexico and lacked legal status

I agree that he shouldn’t be denied representation, regardless of what the
scenario looks like.

~~~
balls187
Traveling on the bus with an undocumented/illegal/non-resident person is
hardly cause for anything exploding.

Denied representation AND due process.

